# Tire Slime question



## river_walleye (Mar 13, 2000)

How many of you use the Slime product in your tires? Does it work for small punctures and more importantly, does it freeze?  
Thanks


----------



## steve ypsi (Nov 24, 2002)

for years I fought leaky lawn mower tires, put some in there and no more leaks
freezing is not suppossed to bother it


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

I just did 2 of my tires with it. Seems to be holding fine.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I believe it's not recommened for high speed applications (I think that's what I read). Lawnmower, quad, and garden trailer all have it in them, thanks to the thornapple trees in my food plot :rant:


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

My BIL went out to New Mexico a few years back and took his quad to the ranch they were going to. The ranch there required it.............


----------

